# my S3



## LuisMx (Jun 17, 2011)

but i just wanted to show you my car... i know this is kinda death but anyway 
firts of all... my name is luis... im from mexico (aguascaliente is my city)
and im from a car club called "renn Wagen" 

i hace an Audi S3 8L 2001....

at firs it was like this...





































but i decided to make the car look kinda different...
so now it looks like this...















































the color it's kind of orange in semi mate... i don´t know what you guys think
about it... but i seriously want to know 


saludos desde mexico


----------

